# Judging Honey



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Can anyone tell me where I can find rules ( guide lines ) for judging Honey.

I am not Judging but am going to bee judged.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Kansas Honey Producers Assn. uses these Judging Criterias.

Extracted Honey
1 - Density (water content above 18.6% and below 15.5% will be docked) 10
2 - Absense of crystals 10
3 - Cleanliness 40
a without lint -10
b without dirt -10
c without wax -10
d without foam -10
4 - Flavor( points will be reduced for flavor affected by (sic) 10

*My copy is missing #5*

6 - Accuracy of filling 20
a Headroom 1/2" maximum, 3/8" minimum with no visible gap between honey level and cap.
b Uniformity of filling


Chunk Honey

1 Uniformity of cut 20
2 Absence of watery cappings, uncapped cells & pollen 20
3 Cleanliness of product (downgrade for travel stains, foreign matter, wax flakes, foam and crystallization) 20
4 Uniformity of appearance in capping structure color thickness of chunks and accuracy and uniformity of fill 20
5 Denisity and flavor of liquid portion of pack 20
a Density (water content avove 18.6% will be marked down 5
b Flavor (points will be reduced for flavor affected by processing
c Disqualified for fermentation

Comb Honey
1 Uniformity of appearance 20
2 Absense of uncapped cells 10
3 Uniformity of color 15
4 Absense of watery cappings 15
5 Cleanliness and absence of travel stains 15
6 Freedom from granulation and pollen 10
7 Uniformity of weight 15

Cut comb
1 Neatness & uniformity of cut 20
2 Absence of uncapped cells 20
3 Cleanliness of product, absence of travel stains, crushed wax & crystalization 20
4 Uniformity of appearance (color of honey capping structure, thickness of comb) 20
5 Uniformity of weight 20

Crystalized/Creamed Honey
1 Finess of cyrstals 30
2 Uniformity and firmness of produce 25
3 Cleanliness and fredom from foam 20
4 Flavor (points will be reduced for flavor affected by processing) disqualification for fermentation 15
5 Accuracy of filling and uniformity 10

*I also have the criteria for Beeswax, Beeswax candles, Honey gift packages, Art design in beeswax, and Frame honey if you need it.*


----------

